# AN(Advanced Nutrients) VS. GH(General Hydroponics)



## David Music (Apr 7, 2018)

Im looking at possibly switching from a GH nutrient series to a AN series. So i wanted to see what the opinion of the forum was. Which one produced more and which one made the best quality product. I use the full series of GH and if i were to switch to AN i would buy there whole series to use. So for all the people who have used both(and when i say both i mean the whole series not just part of it) which was vetter in your opinion?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 8, 2018)

AN has the coolest artwork on their bottles.


----------



## Logan Burke (Apr 8, 2018)

Speaking from purely personal experience, which isn't the most extensive (half a dozen grows), my favorite is most certianly General Hydroponics Floranova series. I'm sure there are people that prefer the Lucas Formula over it, and maybe it's better I have no idea. In terms of simplicity and an 'all in one' nutrient line, you really cannot beat it. Because I run in standalone DWC buckets, the fact that this stuff is the texture of gritty motor oil doesn't really have a negative affect. I've used AN two part PH Perfect Sensi nutrient line, and my problems were countless...believe me...that stuff is NOT PH perfect, not for me anyways. The GH Floranova is not only easier (1 bottle for Grow, 1 for Bloom), but the PH was far more stable than the PH Perfect Sensi from AN (ironic eh) as well as the overall health of the plants. I also found the need for less if any additives with the GH Floranova. Hope this could help some bud.
Happy Growing!


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

If you're a new grower, you won't be able to tell the difference between the two (because you don't have anything to compare your grows to). Don't concern yourself with this part. Both will do the same thing, so pick the one that's cheapest, and easiest to use, so you can work on learning everything, while having one less thing to worry about.

I use GH Maxi Gro, and Maxi Bloom. There's no mixing at all! I use absolutely nothing else but the Maxi (along with pH up and down). GH also has feedfcharts on their site for all their nutes. This is mine, 3-weeks into flower...


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> Speaking from purely personal experience, which isn't the most extensive (half a dozen grows), my favorite is most certianly General Hydroponics Floranova series. I'm sure there are people that prefer the Lucas Formula over it, and maybe it's better I have no idea. In terms of simplicity and an 'all in one' nutrient line, you really cannot beat it. Because I run in standalone DWC buckets, the fact that this stuff is the texture of gritty motor oil doesn't really have a negative affect. I've used AN two part PH Perfect Sensi nutrient line, and my problems were countless...believe me...that stuff is NOT PH perfect, not for me anyways. The GH Floranova is not only easier (1 bottle for Grow, 1 for Bloom), but the PH was far more stable than the PH Perfect Sensi from AN (ironic eh) as well as the overall health of the plants. I also found the need for less if any additives with the GH Floranova. Hope this could help some bud.
> Happy Growing!


I found that the Maxi series is really stable, and are the only nutes I've ever used, that drops the pH, rather than raise it. This works awesome, because less pH down is needed when mixing with tap, which is around 7.0.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> General Hydroponics Floranova series. I'm sure there are people that prefer the Lucas Formula over it,


floranova bloom is lucas formula basically. 

i loved it for a while until it started to get lots of solids at the bottom of the bottle. then i went to maxibloom and haven't looked back.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> I found that the Maxi series is really stable, and are the only nutes I've ever used, that drops the pH, rather than raise it. This works awesome, because less pH down is needed when mixing with tap, which is around 7.0.


do you think the maxigro is better than bloom for vegging? i've been so happy with maxibloom from start to finish that i never tried teh gro. only think i add is silica and some superthrive every once in a while.


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> do you think the maxigro is better than bloom for vegging? i've been so happy with maxibloom from start to finish that i never tried teh gro. only think i add is silica and some superthrive every once in a while.


I haven't actually used the bloom during veg, except for transitioning to flower. I imagine the base nutrients of each are similar.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> I haven't actually used the bloom during veg, except for transitioning to flower. I imagine the base nutrients of each are similar.


i wish i they'd make like a 50 g sample bag of maxigro so i could try it for one run. i just busted open a new bag of bloom.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

As a user of advanced for many years find somthing cheaper lol

Im currently using chem gro 420

Made by a company thats been in the buis since the sixties


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i wish i they'd make like a 50 g sample bag of maxigro so i could try it for one run. i just busted open a new bag of bloom.


The 2lb bag is only $15. Its probably similar to the Logan formula. It's not surprising that the bloom works pretty good in veg.


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> As a user of advanced for many years find somthing cheaper lol
> 
> Im currently using chem gro 420
> 
> Made by a company thats been in the buis since the sixties


Cool!


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> floranova bloom is lucas formula basically.
> 
> i loved it for a while until it started to get lots of solids at the bottom of the bottle. then i went to maxibloom and haven't looked back.


I really like using dry over liquid!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> The 2lb bag is only $15. Its probably similar to the Logan formula. It's not surprising that the bloom works pretty good in veg.


Lucas or wolverine?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> I really like using dry over liquid!


Word

And mine does the same thing with ph falling fuckin love it


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lucas or wolverine?


Maxigro & bloom


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Word
> 
> And mine does the same thing with ph falling fuckin love it


Yep! If I add 5-gallons tap water, I can balance it with 1 tablespoon of Maxi, or 5mil pH Up, if tap water isn't added. Fuckin' rocks!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> The 2lb bag is only $15. Its probably similar to the Logan formula. It's not surprising that the bloom works pretty good in veg.


I'm part Scottish and a bit of a tite wad there laddy. lol. 

rodney dangerfield had a good joke back in the day:

what's the shortest line in the world?

the one for a pay toilet in Scotland.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> Maxigro & bloom


i think he was talking about logan aka wolverine. you said logan instead of lucas formual.


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> Yep! If I add 5-gallons tap water, I can balance it with 1 tablespoon of Maxi, or 5mil pH Up, if tap water isn't added.





rkymtnman said:


> I'm part Scottish and a bit of a tite wad there laddy. lol.
> 
> rodney dangerfield had a good joke back in the day:
> 
> ...


LMAO! I'm Scottish and Irish, though I've never made it over there. Guess that just makes me a Yankee LOL!


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i think he was talking about logan aka wolverine. you said logan instead of lucas formual.


Oh yeah, thanks! That's what I meant.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> LMAO! I'm Scottish and Irish, though I've never made it over there. Guess that just makes me a Yankee LOL!


i'm half scottish and half english.

i was lucky enough to go over to n. ireland and scotland for a business trip years ago. some of the prettiest scenery and friendliest people i've ever met. can't wait to go back someday!


----------



## Logan Burke (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> floranova bloom is lucas formula basically.
> 
> i loved it for a while until it started to get lots of solids at the bottom of the bottle. then i went to maxibloom and haven't looked back.


I always thought that it was like Lucas Formula but wasn't sure! Hmmm I think I may give the Maxibloom nutes a run for my next grow, is there a specific line I should look at getting or just Maxigrow and Maxibloom?


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> I always thought that it was like Lucas Formula but wasn't sure! Hmmm I think I may give the Maxibloom nutes a run for my next grow, is there a specific line I should look at getting or just Maxigrow and Maxibloom?


Maxi series is by General Hydroponics. They make several series. They have all their feedfcharts on the site, so check em out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> I always thought that it was like Lucas Formula but wasn't sure! Hmmm I think I may give the Maxibloom nutes a run for my next grow, is there a specific line I should look at getting or just Maxigrow and Maxibloom?


yeah, i think GH realized how many growers were using Lucas and came up with floranova bloom for them. i really liked it until i found all the solids at the bottom of the bottle.

i personally use maxibloom from start to finish but JSB sounds like he uses maxigro and then transitions to maxibloom. 

i like to be pretty exact with my nutes and EC so i did buy a small digi scale to weigh out maxibloom. i go from 1 gram/gal to somewhere in the 3 to 4 range depending on how the plant reacts.


----------



## JSB99 (Apr 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i personally use maxibloom from start to finish but JSB sounds like he uses maxigro and then transitions to maxibloom.


I don't know how it compares to using bloom during veg, but it's certainly not going to do them harm  .Let us know how they compare, if you try the Maxigro.


----------



## Serverchris (May 2, 2018)

I've used flora trio, AN Sensi, botanicare cns17 and they all suck compared to dynagro foliage pro and dynagro bloom. Make it easier on yourself and get the dynagro, one bottle for veg and one bottle for bloom


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Or say fuck water in bottles


----------



## Keesje (May 2, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, i think GH realized how many growers were using Lucas and came up with floranova bloom for them. i really liked it until i found all the solids at the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> i personally use maxibloom from start to finish but JSB sounds like he uses maxigro and then transitions to maxibloom.
> 
> i like to be pretty exact with my nutes and EC so i did buy a small digi scale to weigh out maxibloom. i go from 1 gram/gal to somewhere in the 3 to 4 range depending on how the plant reacts.


If you compare the bottles of GH to the dry concentrate, what is cheaper?
And to which ratio? Half as cheap?


----------



## Lordhooha (May 2, 2018)

Keesje said:


> If you compare the bottles of GH to the dry concentrate, what is cheaper?
> And to which ratio? Half as cheap?


Look at megacrop or hell even veg+bloom both are good mega is cheaper an works awesome.


----------



## Keesje (May 2, 2018)

Not all brands are available where I live.


----------



## JSB99 (May 2, 2018)

Keesje said:


> If you compare the bottles of GH to the dry concentrate, what is cheaper?
> And to which ratio? Half as cheap?


IMHO, I think the liquids and salts are about the same, even though some people claim that with liquids, you're paying for water.

The first grow with my new build, I used GH Floro Trio (liquid). This grow I'm using GH Maxi (salts). Both cost me about the same amount, and I had about the same left over after harvest. If salts go so much further than liquids, where you supposedly pay for water mixed with nuts, then liquid nutes would either cost much less, or people just wouldn't be buying it. And, I think there would be a lot of opposition on using liquid nutes, here in the forums, but I haven't seen it.


----------

